# Seguimento Ásia 2009



## F_R (27 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

Pessoal como ainda não havia um tópico para 2009 dedicado ao seguimento para a Ásia decidi cria-lo depois desta noticia

Neve nos Emirados árabes Unidos


----------



## stormy (27 Jan 2009 às 10:19)

F_R disse:


> Pessoal como ainda não havia um tópico para 2009 dedicado ao seguimento para a Ásia decidi cria-lo depois desta noticia
> 
> Neve nos Emirados árabes Unidos



engraçado que eu estive no dubai o ano passado e falei com um tipo muito simpatico que estava a trabalhar na secretaria do hotel e disse que todos os anos, no inverno, ia ás montanhas que fazem fronteira com oman ( com picos com mais de 2000mts) e que nevava frequentemente embora com acumulações de 5cm que rapidamente derretiam.
e o que era mais engraçádo , segundo ele era  numa distancia de poucos kms estar na praia com 26Cº
o dubai nem é assim tao quente em janeiro pois as temperaturas muitas vezes atingem 10Cº e a media varia entre 13  e 22Cº quanto mais a 1700mts..e já agora na madeira o exemplo é o mesmo


----------



## Lousano (5 Fev 2009 às 18:04)

Como foi referido por alguém no seguimento da depressão Filipa, aqui fica o relato da China Meteorological News Press sobre a seca que assola principalmente o norte da China:

_Until now, because of little precipitation and high average temperature, meteorological drought has spread to 12 provinces of China. Southern Hebei, southeastern Shaanxi and southwestern Henan have been suffering extremely heavy drought. Generally speaking, the precipitation in the winter wheat areas of northern China has been the minimum of the past 30 years. In some places it even has been the minimum of 50 years. Drought for a long time has greatly affected the local winter wheat.

　　According to statistics, since November 1 of 2008, the precipitation of Beijing, Tianjin, most places of Hebei, Shanxi, Shandong, Henan, northern Anhui and Jiangsu, northeastern Hubei, northern Shaanxi, Ningxia and eastern Gansu which are the winter wheat areas has been 50 to 80% less than the normal years. In central Shanxi, central and southern Hebei, northeastern Henan, western Shandong and northwestern Anhui, the precipitation has been 80% less.  

　　From February 7, eastern Tibet Plateau, east of Northwest China, east of Southwest China, south of North China, central and west of the Yellow-Huaihe River Valley and the Yangtze-Han River Valley will see light to moderate rain (snow). It will be beneficial for relieving the drought situation. 
_


----------



## Lousano (10 Fev 2009 às 21:41)

Na China, mais do mesmo... pouca precipitação no Noroeste ao contrário do Leste.







Fonte: GFS via Wetterzentrale


----------



## Luis França (19 Fev 2009 às 18:17)

China's artificially induced snow closes 12 highways








> BEIJING (Reuters) - China closed 12 highways around the capital Beijing on Thursday because of heavy snow brought on after seeding clouds with chemicals, state media said on Thursday.
> 
> All outbound highways were closed in Hebei, the drought-hit northern province surrounding Beijing, after heavy snow fell on Wednesday night, Xinhua news agency said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2009 às 00:01)

CopyRight@Abril.com

Jovem pula em represa de Nova Delhi para se refrescar das altas temperaturas que atingem a Índia. O intenso calor, que chegou aos 44ºC em algumas partes do país, matou quatro pessoas em seções eleitorais indianas nesta quinta-feira (23).


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2009 às 23:04)

*Heat wave kills 67 in India*

Islamabad—A blistering heat wave continues to lash large parts of India, including Orissa, where 67 people have so far died due to sunstroke. Nagpur on Wednesday topped the hottest places with 47.1ºC. Entire north Maharashtra is in the grip of a heat wave with four districts - Nashik, Jalgaon, Dhule, and Nandurbar - recording temperatures between 41 and 45.5ºC, quoting Met department sources an Indian television channel reported.
In Rajasthan, Churu recorded 46.2ºC, followed by Hissar in Haryana at 45.5ºC. Mercury touched 42 ºC in Karnal, four degrees above normal while Ambala registered a high of 41.8ºC, the Met department said in Chandigarh, where residents braved a high of 41.2ºC, up four notches since last week.Elsewhere in Rajasthan, Kota and Bikaner recorded a high of 45.4ºC, Jaisalmer 45.3ºC followed by Jaipur (44.7), Barmer (44.7), Ganganagar (44.6), Ajmer and Dabok (43.6 each).

Pakistan Observer


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2009 às 18:34)

*Chuvas torrenciais nas Filipinas: Precipitação acumulada em apenas 24 horas*

Precipitación acumulada en 24 horas. 30/04/2009 a 12:00 UTC

1  Infanta (Philippines) *587.0 mm  *
2  Catanduanes Radar Site (Philippines) *563.2 mm  *
3  Tayabas (Philippines) 265.6 mm  
4  Daet (Philippines) 203.1 mm  
5  Alabat (Philippines) 198.4 mm  
6  Virac (Philippines) 194.4 mm  
7  Romblon (Philippines) 154.6 mm  

Fonte: Ogimet


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2009 às 00:17)

*Extreme Rainfall Hits Philippines*

*-South East Asia:*

I spoke on Wednesday about two `hot spots` with respect to tropical weather over the western North Pacific basin, these being to the east and the west of the Philippines, respectively. As of Thursday, the JTWC have posted a `formation alert` relating to the potential for a tropical storm to form over the South China Sea (west of the Philippines). At this time, however, I want to talk about what has lately been happened over the Philippines. Owing to converging low-level winds, out-flowing winds aloft and the hilly nature of the Philippine landscape, there have been instances of torrential rain south and east of Manila. 
On the eastern island of Catanduanes, our data shows 36-hour rainfall (through Thursday night (local time) of *697 mm*, or 27.4 inches, at the weather radar site (north side of the island). Shrinking next to this, yet still dramatic, are these falls (within two to three days): Alabat -320 mm/12.5 inches, Daet (southern Luzon) - 335 mm/13.2 inches, Virac (southern Catanduanes) - 275 mm/10.8 inches. And the heavy rain is not done. The unsettled setting of converging moisture-laden wind over the archipelago will make for local excessive rainfall through at least early next week.
Now, as for the potential for a tropical storm, things are not so easy. Notwithstanding the JTWC plotting tropical low pressure off west-central Philippines, numerical weather forecasts are divergent as to what will happen--and when it may happen. My take is that no tropical storm will form within the next two days west of the Philippines. The low-level cyclonic swirl (weak low pressure) now over the eastern South China Sea may either dissipate and reform east of the Philippines, shift bodily east to the nearby Philippine Sea, or none of the above. 
I am inclined to believe that a tropical storm will happen over the western North Pacific Basin within the next five days (give or take), but I do not know where. 

*-South Asia:*

In South Asia, there was further weakening of the severe heat over Pakistan on Thursday. Thus, the highest temperature was `only` 44 degrees C at Pad Idan. Nawabshah had 42.5 degrees; the hottest at early week was 48 degrees C. Farther south and east, there was widespread 44- to 46-degree (111-115 degrees F) heat spread over northern and middle India. In eastern Maharashtra, Nagpur reached a full 47 degrees C on Thursday. Akola, with 46 degrees, was right behind in line. 
The trimming of severe heat over Pakistan has happened owing to a weak low pressure aloft, not unlike a so-called `Western Disturbance` although I believe this may have reached Pakistan from the Arabian Sea and not from the west. Whatever it's path into the Subcontinent, this weak low will veer eastward as it slowly crosses the northern Subcontinent during the next few days. It may spark local heavy thunderstorms at the weekend in the highly storm-prone northeastern Subcontinent (near the Khasi Hills with its renowned rain-soaked town of Cherrapunji). 
As the weak low pressure wave heads eastward through the end it the week, it will also trim the heat, if only a little, over the northern half of India. 

Posted by Jim Andrews on Thursday, April 30, 2009 1:35 PM 

International Weather Blog (Blogue Internacional de seguimento do Tempo)


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mai 2009 às 21:32)

Tropical storm Kujira has caused deadly landslides and floods in central Philippines this weekend. At least 20 people have been killed and thousands of homes are destroyed.
[Cyril Hilab, Flood Victim]: "I'm disoriented. I haven't fully absorbed what happened. I can't believe that one day I'd wake up and face something like this." Thousands have evacuated their homes as tropical storm Kujira hit the Bicol region with winds up to 95 kilometers per hour on Sunday morning. 
Three people are still missing and more than 3,000 are staying in evacuation centers as the flooding destroyed houses, roads and bridges.
[Abelardo Arambulo, Magallanes Town Mayor]: "This area is very dangerous. Residents should relocate to another site. But the problem is, this is a poor municipality. We're seeking help from the president and from the provincial governor." 
But thousands are still stranded in ports around the Luzon and Visayas regions as many roads remain impassable. Landslides and flash floods are still common across the Philippines during the monsoon months between May and October. 

NTDTV


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mai 2009 às 13:53)

O sul da Ásia entrou na época de pré-monção: as elevadas temperaturas e alguma humidade já vão provocando violentas tempestades (Uttar Pradesh). Entretanto as temperaturas máximas em algumas regiões rondam os 48 ºC / 49 ºC.

Algumas temperaturas máximas de dia 15 de Maio (Fonte: OGIMET): 
1  Jacobabad (Pakistan) 49.0 °C  
2  Pad Idan (Pakistan) 49.0 °C  
3  Rohri (Pakistan) 48.5 °C  
4  Sibi (Pakistan) 48.2 °C  
5  Nawabshah (Pakistan) 48.0 °C  
6  Bikaner (India) 47.9 °C  
7  Bahawalnagar (Pakistan) 46.6 °C  
8  Joba (Oman) 46.6 °C  
9  Kota Aerodrome (India) 46.5 °C  
10  Ganganagar (India) 46.4 °C


----------



## iceworld (24 Mai 2009 às 11:36)

"Cintura de Fogo" do Pacífico Sul
Sismo de 6,1 na Nova Zelândia

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/mundo/20090524+Sismo+de+6+na+Nova+Zelandia.htm


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mai 2009 às 00:37)

*Une tornade fait au moins vingt morts et des centaines de blessés en Inde*

*02/04/2009*


Une tornade a dévasté pendant cinq minutes environ une région de l’est de l’Inde, faisant vingt morts, des centaines de blessés, et laissant plusieurs milliers de personnes sans foyer. Elle a parcouru près de trois kilomètres sur une largeur de 200 mètres. 
Des toits en ciment arrachés et déchiquetés sur le sol, ainsi qu’un tracteur et des douzaines de maisons en ruines : voici tout ce qu’il reste du quartier de Kendrapara (dans la ville de Rajkanika) en Inde après le passage d’une tornade dévastatrice qui en cinq minutes, a eu le même effet qu’un bombardement, d’après les journalistes locaux. 
La tornade, qui a fait au moins vingt morts et plus de 250 blessés dans onze villages, a parcouru environ trois kilomètres sur une largeur de 200 mètres, en détruisant tout sur son chemin, dans l’Etat indien d’Orissa à l’est du pays mardi. 
actualitesnews@nvironnement


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Mai 2009 às 09:32)

Incrivel


----------



## rozzo (26 Mai 2009 às 10:42)

Bem, brutal! 
A competir com os melhores dos EUA! 
Isto seria um F quê?
A lamentar as perdas humanas..


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jun 2009 às 17:59)

[/IMG]

Caldo estivo tra la Mongolia orientale e il nordest della Cina mercoledì. Khalkh Gol, in Mongolia, ha registrato una massima di 34,1°C, ma fa ancora più impressione il fatto che, nello stesso momento in cui a Khalkh Gol si registravano 32°C la neve cadeva nella capitale Ulaan-Baatar, con termometro intorno allo 0°C. *Da notare che a Ulaan-Baatar alle ore 0 di mercoledì c'erano 25,0°C (temperatura che rimarrà la massima di giornata), con forte vento da sud-sudest, tra le 2.30 e le 3.30, con la rotazione del vento da nord, la temperatura è calata da 24° a 13°C, alle 13 è iniziato a piovere con temperatura 2°C e alle 16.30 ha iniziato a nevicare con 0°C. *Prima della mezzanotte, è stata registrata una minima di -0,9°C. 

il Meteo Giornale


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jul 2009 às 11:58)

*Chinese floods kill 15, displace 550,000*

BEIJING (Reuters) – Flooding and heavy rain in southern China have forced 550,000 people to evacuate their homes and killed at least 15, Xinhua news agency reported on Sunday.

The heavy rains that have raged for four days across southern provinces have destroyed houses, flooded crops, cut power, damaged roads and caused rivers to overflow.

Worst hit was Guangxi, where 285,800 people were moved out of their homes. Parts of the region were experiencing the worst flooding since 1996.

Workers dug sluices to relieve pressure on the Kama reservoir dam in Guangxi's Luocheng county, where a 13.5 meerr (44 ft) section gave way under the weight of the water on Saturday.

Chen Zhangliang, vice chairman of Guangxi region, said the sluices should alleviate the danger from the dam in a few days.

Crops on 103,400 hectares were damaged and 3,600 homes had collapsed by 11:40 p.m. EDT on Sunday, with total damage in Guangxi estimated at 1.34 billion yuan ($196.5 million), Xinhua said, citing the regional civil affairs department.

The rain also flooded 62 schools in Guangxi, where 300 students were trapped in one boarding school alone. Local authorities had managed to restore power supplies and deliver food and drinking water.

After four days of torrential downpours, the rain began to subside in some parts of Guangxi on Sunday, but local authorities warned of more flooding as river levels remained high.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2009 às 01:12)

*China: Chuvas torrenciais provocaram pelo menos 15 mortos, entre eles sete turistas*

Chuvas torrenciais provocaram hoje pelo menos 15 mortos, entre eles sete turistas, na província de Sichuan, no Sudoeste da China, levando ainda à evacuação de cem mil pessoas devido à destruição de habitações pelas inundações. De acordo com a agência noticiosa oficial Nova China há ainda dez turistas desaparecidos depois de um grupo de 34 ter sido apanhado de surpresa por uma inundação quando fazia "rafting" (desporto em que são usados botes insufláveis para descer cursos rápidos de água) no Vale de Tanzhang, perto de Chongqing, a grande metrópole da província.
Desde 03 de Julho que as chuvas torrenciais que se abateram na região provocaram inundações e destruíram 10.100 habitações, desalojando mais de 99 mil pessoas, ainda segundo a agência chinesa.

LUSA


----------



## iceworld (20 Jul 2009 às 11:51)

Acabei agora de falar para Carachi onde me relataram cheias torrenciais no sábado. 
Hoje ainda não têm electricidade.


http://dn.sapo.pt/galerias/fotos/?content_id=1312279&seccao=Globo


----------



## MSantos (20 Jul 2009 às 13:11)

iceworld disse:


> Acabei agora de falar para Carachi onde me relataram cheias torrenciais no sábado.
> Hoje ainda não têm electricidade.
> 
> 
> http://dn.sapo.pt/galerias/fotos/?content_id=1312279&seccao=Globo



Que miseria de País


----------



## stormy (20 Jul 2009 às 16:10)

Gerofil disse:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Caldo estivo tra la Mongolia orientale e il nordest della Cina mercoledì. Khalkh Gol, in Mongolia, ha registrato una massima di 34,1°C, ma fa ancora più impressione il fatto che, nello stesso momento in cui a Khalkh Gol si registravano 32°C la neve cadeva nella capitale Ulaan-Baatar, con termometro intorno allo 0°C. *Da notare che a Ulaan-Baatar alle ore 0 di mercoledì c'erano 25,0°C (temperatura che rimarrà la massima di giornata), con forte vento da sud-sudest, tra le 2.30 e le 3.30, con la rotazione del vento da nord, la temperatura è calata da 24° a 13°C, alle 13 è iniziato a piovere con temperatura 2°C e alle 16.30 ha iniziato a nevicare con 0°C. *Prima della mezzanotte, è stata registrata una minima di -0,9°C.
> 
> il Meteo Giornale



impressionante


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jul 2009 às 21:58)

A imagem de satélite do eclipse solar total de hoje, na China e Coreia do SUl:


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jul 2009 às 14:48)

Gostava de saber como anda o tempo por Lhasa...


----------



## Bgc (30 Jul 2009 às 20:15)

Pedro disse:


> Gostava de saber como anda o tempo por Lhasa...



É isto que procuras? Lhasa, Tibet?

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=lhasa&wuSelect=WEATHER


----------



## Mjhb (30 Jul 2009 às 20:47)

Bgc disse:


> É isto que procuras? Lhasa, Tibet?
> 
> http://portuguese.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=lhasa&wuSelect=WEATHER



É sim, obrigado.

Gostava de colocar uma questão no que toca a este tema: é comum Lhasa ter Tº tão "altas"(25/26ºC, tal como tinha há bem pouco tempo...)???


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2009 às 22:25)

*Tufões e tempestades deixam 42 mortos e dezenas de desaparecidos na Ásia*

 Pelo menos 42 pessoas morreram em Taiwan, no Japão e na China, e mais de 70 permanecem desaparecidas após a passagem de vários tufões e tempestades tropicais, que provocaram inundações e deslizamentos de terra, indicaram fontes oficiais nesta segunda-feira.
Em Taiwan, que na sexta-feira foi atingida pelo tufão Morakot ("Esmeralda", em tailandês), pelo menos 23 pessoas morreram, 56 desapareceram e 30 ficaram feridas, informaram nesta segunda os serviços de socorro.
No Japão, o tufão Etau ("Nuvem de tempestade", na língua das ilhas Palau), chegou acompanhado por chuvas torrenciais na costa do Pacífico, deixando 13 mortos e vários desaparecidos, segundo a polícia. A chuva começou no domingo na cidade de Hyogo (centro-oeste), onde foi registrado o maior número de vítimas.
"Estamos fazendo todo o possível para organizar os socorros e tentamos saber se outras pessoas desapareceram", explicou um porta-voz da polícia local. Os canais de televisão mostraram as equipes de socorro trabalhando ao redor de casas destruídas em Sayocho, em Hyogo, onde um rio transbordou. "Foi aterrador. O nível subia com um estrondo ensurdecedor", disse um morador ao canal de televisão público NHK. "Há mais de 60 anos que vivo aqui, mas nunca havia visto algo semelhante". Espera-se que o ciclone chegue à região de Tóquio na manhã de terça-feira. O Etau pode provocar até 250 mm de chuva na capital.
Na tarde de domingo, a tempestade atingiu a China, causando a morte de mais seis pessoas. As autoridades ordenaram a evacuação de mais de um milhão de pessoas em várias províncias. O sul da ilha de Taiwan foi a área mais atingida. Pelo menos 12.000 militares estão mobilizados desde domingo para ajudar os milhares de moradores que ficaram isolados.
Nesta segunda-feira, as fortes chuvas continuam caindo, e dezenas de milhares de pessoas continuam presas por causa das águas nas regiões de Tianan e Chiayi (sudoeste). "São as piores inundações em Chiayi dos últimos 50 anos", afirmou o prefeito, Chen Ming-wen.
Segundo a mídia local, centenas de moradores das aldeias da região, que ficaram completamente isolados neste fim de semana com a queda de uma ponte, podem ter sido soterrados por deslizamentos de terra. Estas informações ainda não foram confirmadas pelas autoridades - que, por outro lado, confirmaram que 23 pessoas morreram no centro e no sul de Taiwan.
O Morakot já causou pelo menos 3,4 bilhões de dólares taiwaneses (106 milhões de dólares) em prejuízos, e deixou mais de um milhão de casas sem água e eletricidade, segundo as autoridades. Em agosto de 1959, um tufão deixou 667 mortos e 1.000 desaparecidos. O mesmo tufão Morakot matou 20 pessoas nas Filipinas no fim de semana, onde centenas de milhares de pessoas tiveram que ser socorridas por causa das inundações.
Nesta segunda-feira, o Morakot foi rebaixado à categoria de tempestade tropical ao se aproximar de Xanghai, capital econômica e financeira da China, onde são esperadas chuvas torrenciais, principalmente em Zheijiang e nas duas outras províncias da costas oriental, Jiangsu e Shandong. As propriedades de mais de 3,4 milhões de pessoas sofreram danos materiais em Zheijiang, onde centenas de aldeias ficaram debaixo d'água e mais de 1.800 casas ficaram destruídas, de acordo com a agência oficial Xinhua.
Mais ao sul, perto da ilha de Hainan, afetada pela tempestade tropical Goni, 156 marinheiros foram resgatados, mas dez continuavam desaparecidos no domingo.

AFP


----------



## N_Fig (10 Ago 2009 às 23:30)

Alguém tem imagens daquele hotel que caiu em Taiwan?


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2009 às 23:55)

*Tufões: Mais de 700 pessoas encurraladas em Taiwan *

Mais de 700 pessoas estão encurraladas em duas aldeias no sul de Taiwan, depois de o tufão Morakot ter provocado um aluimento de terras, segundo fontes do exército, envolvido nas operações de salvamento. Os tufões Morakot e Etau já fizeram mais de 90 mortos no Leste da Ásia, depois de terem atingido as Filipinas, a China, o Japão e Taiwan, onde já estão confirmadas 50 mortes.
A imprensa noticia mais três mortes, na sequência da queda de um dos helicópteros que fazem o resgate de sobreviventes, o único meio para chegar às zonas onde as vias rodoviárias ficaram destruídas.
Na China, as chuvas torrenciais provocaram o desmoronamento de mais de dez mil casas. Hu Jui-chou, um oficial do exército de Taiwan, afirmou que as mais de 700 pessoas encurraladas vivem na aldeia Hsiao Lin, com cerca mil habitantes, na zona montanhosa de Kaohsiung, que sofreu um aluimento de terrenos por acção do Morakot. Também na aldeia Namahsia muitas pessoas ficaram soterradas. “O facto de estarem encurralados significa que podem estar vivos ou mortos”, indicou Jui-chou à agência Reuters.
Um dos sobreviventes relata como viu paredes de lama e pedras abaterem-se sob a aldeia. “Eu assisti a tudo a partir da minha casa. Toda a montanha desmoronou, simplesmente”, conta Lee Chin-long, de 50 anos, alojado num refúgio na cidade de Cishan, perto da sua aldeia. “Quase todas as casas desapareceram”, acrescenta.
Responsáveis do exército a participar nas buscas afirmaram que as missões de helicóptero já permitiram resgatar muitas pessoas, enquanto uma agência nacional relata o salvamento de cerca de 100 pessoas. Hu Jui-chou apontou para a possibilidade de se encontrarem cerca de 100 sobreviventes refugiados num túnel, perto de Hsiao Lin.
O Morakot fez 23 mortos nas Filipinas e 8 na China. O Etau vitimou pelo menos 13 pessoas no Japão. Os danos materiais ascendem a milhões de dólares. Em Taiwan, o tufão causou as piores inundações dos últimos 50 anos no sul do país e deixou um prejuízo de mais de 213 milhões de dólares (150 milhões de euros) no sector agrícola.
Na China, as fortes chuvas causaram estragos de 1,4 mil milhões de dólares. 
O Japão foi alvo de um sismo de magnitude 6.5, antes de o Etau atingir a área central da ilha e Tóquio. A agência meteorológica do Japão alertou para a possibilidade de deslizamento de terras e cheias, uma vez que o sismo foi seguido de chuvas torrenciais. Estão desaparecidas 15 pessoas em Hyogo e Okayama.

PÚBLICO


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2009 às 17:37)

*Vítimas de tempestade Ketsana não param de aumentar*

Centenas de milhares de filipinos desabrigados encontraram refúgio nas escolas, ginásios e até mesmo no palácio presidencial de Manila, ao mesmo tempo que o balanço da tempestade tropical que provocou as mais graves inundações nas Filipinas em 40 anos subiu a 246 mortos. Transformada em tufão ao seguir para o oeste, a Ketsana também matou 40 pessoas nesta terça-feira no centro do Vietnã.
Nas Filipinas, três dias depois da passagem da tempestade Ketsana, as autoridades, que pediram ajuda internacional na segunda-feira, admitem não ter mais como abrigar as pessoas sem casa. Para agravar ainda mais a situação, a Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM) advertiu que uma segunda tempestade tropical está em formação e ameaça o leste do arquipélago das Filipinas. O fenômeno pode atingir o país nos próximos dois ou três dias, mas segundo a OMM é difícil prever os possíveis danos.
Segundo o balanço mais recente, 246 pessoas morreram vitimadas pela tempestade. As autoridades acreditam que 1,94 milhão de pessoas estão desabrigadas entre os 92 milhões de habitantes do país, enquanto 319.547 pessoas encontraram refúgio em centros de abrigo de urgência. "Cada vez chegam mais pessoas. Não sabemos quanto tempo poderemos resistir", explica Joe Ferrer, diretor de um centro de abrigo na periferia de Manila.
Diante da urgência, a presidente filipina, Gloria Arroyo, anunciou nesta terça-feira a abertura excepcional do palácio presidencial Malacanang de Manila, onde foram recebidos centenas de refugiados. "Os evacuados serão abrigados nas partes disponíveis dos edifícios do palácio Malacanang e nas barracas que serão montadas", declarou Arroyo. "Se for necessário, nossos funcionários deixarão seus locais de trabalho para liberar o espaço", completou.

Copyright © 2009 AFP


-------------------------------------------------

Mais informações sobre a tempestade tropical Ketsana, aqui!


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2009 às 15:08)

*Link de seguimento meteorológico* *→* Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2009) 

*Filipinas declara zona de catástrofe à espera de 'super tufão'*

A presidente das Filipinas, Gloria Macapgal Arroyo, declarou nesta sexta-feira, 2, todo o território filipino como "zona de catástrofe" por conta da chegada do super tufão Parma, que deve atingir a região no sábado. O país ainda não recuperou da devastação provocada pelo tufão Ketsana no último final de semana e pelas inundações que se seguiram, que deixou cerca de 300 mortos, 42 desaparecidos e 2,5 milhões de desabrigados. 
O serviço meteorológico das Filipinas indicou que Parma, que viaja com ventos de 195 km/h e prestes a se transformar em um "super tufão", com ventos de até a 230 km/h, está a 150 quilômetros de Catanduanes, no litoral oriental, e tocará terra na próxima madrugada. As autoridades começaram a esvaziar moradores de zonas ameaçadas, como na província de Laguna, vizinha a Manila. Os meteorologistas advertem que Parma é muito mais poderoso que Ketsana, que quando passou pelas Filipinas era só uma tempestade tropical. 
Sob o estado de calamidade, as autoridades locais podem usar fundos de emergência e o governo nacional amplia seus poderes, como o de controle dos preços dos produtos de primeira necessidade. Um total de 419.333 pessoas continuam em centros de desabrigados e a quantia dos danos que causou ascenderam a 5.102 milhões de pesos (US$108 milhões ou 74,4 milhões de euros). Além disso, o tufão causou a morte de outras 125 pessoas no Vietnã e Camboja.
Segundo o Escritório de Coordenação de Assuntos Humanitários da ONU (OCHA), cerca de 1,8 milhão de pessoas estão diretamente ameaçadas pela passagem do tufão no fim de semana. "Oito milhões e meio de pessoas vivem no caminho deste tufão, e 1,8 milhão nas áreas em que os ventos serão mais fortes... E correm o risco de sofrer o impacto máximo", afirmou a porta-voz da organização, Elisabeth Byrs.
O ministro da Defesa filipino, Gilberto Teodoro, advertiu à população que não trabalharão em seu resgate se não obedecem a ordem de retirada, que já afeta às províncias de Catanduanes, Camarins Norte, Quezón, Aurora e Polillo. "Não arriscaremos vidas para ir salvá-los", declarou em discurso transmitido pela televisão.

Estadão


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2009 às 23:07)

*Inundações deixam mais de 200 mortos e 1,5 milhão de desabrigados na Índia*

Pelo menos 233 pessoas morreram e 1,5 milhão estão desabrigadas em consequência das devastadoras inundações no sul da Índia, informou o governo. As inundações, provocadas por fortes chuvas, afetaram os estados de Karnataka, Andhra Pradesh e Maharashtra, obrigando centenas de milhares de pessoas a se mudar para acampamentos de refugiados.
As autoridades afirmaram ainda que os esforços agora se concentram em tentar abrigar as pessoas que tiveram as casas destruídas pelas águas. Os transportes terrestres e os serviços ferroviários também se viram afetados.

AFP


----------



## irpsit (6 Out 2009 às 13:05)

Depois dos furacões Murakot e Etau, e dos destrutivos Ketsana e Parma que passaram nas Filipinas (e igualmente após as cheias da Índia, e aqueles grandes sismos na Indonésia e Papua Nova Guiné e tsunami na Samoa) agora é a vez do super-tufão Melor se dirigir para o Japão, em rota de "colisão" com Tóquio.
É um grau 5.

As coisas andam mesmo muito *catastróficas *no Sudeste Asiático.
Nunca vi tal coisa num curto espaço de tempo! 

E agora este furação de escala 5 promete ser mais um motivo de preocupação. Vejam o olho.


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2009 às 19:18)

irpsit disse:


> Depois dos furacões Murakot e Etau, e dos destrutivos Ketsana e Parma que passaram nas Filipinas (e igualmente após as cheias da Índia, e aqueles grandes sismos na Indonésia e Papua Nova Guiné e tsunami na Samoa) agora é a vez do super-tufão Melor se dirigir para o Japão, em rota de "colisão" com Tóquio.
> É um grau 5.
> 
> As coisas andam mesmo muito *catastróficas *no Sudeste Asiático.
> ...



Já foi de categoria 5, mas tem vindo a perder intensidade à medida que se desloca para norte e se aproxima do Japão.

O seguimento tem sido feito aqui:

Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2009)


----------



## Mjhb (24 Out 2009 às 19:24)

```
Tufão LUPIT aproxima-se das FilipinasCiclone tropical2009-10-23 (IM)
De acordo com o Serviço Meteorológico das Filipinas (PAGASA), o tufão LUPIT, às 08:00 UTC, localizava-se a cerca de 180 km Este de Aparri, Cagayan, na parte Norte das Filipinas.
O LUPIT, designado de "RAMIL" nas Filipinas é o terceiro a afectar a região no espaço de um mês.
A previsão aponta para que o tufão LUPIT se movimente para Oeste-Sudoeste, a cerca de 13 km/h, aproximando-se da parte Norte de Luzon, nas Filipinas.

Instituto de Meteorologia, IP
```


----------

